# which brand is good in mumbai for spike guard ?



## noob (Sep 11, 2010)

which brand is good in mumbai for spike guard ? I need to buy one ASAP.


----------



## pegasus (Sep 13, 2010)

MX(beware of fakes), Belkin, APC?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 13, 2010)

Right time, I was thinking of buying Belkin. Is it the right choice? reputed brand it is.


----------



## RaptorX (Sep 13, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago my old spike guard (generic) started making crackling sounds. Since I needed a replacement urgently I bought an MX one from a nearby shop instead of going to Lamington for a Belkin one. The Mx spike guard is working fine so far. 

From what I've heard Belkin is the best. Mx is not a bad 2nd option. 
Surge Protector

Take a look at these topics:
Link 1

Link 2

Btw Pegasus- How would one check if it's a fake one?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 13, 2010)

I would also voter for Belkin. I use one its gr8. Previously my UPS used to be switched off though there is power and other spike related issue.
Lost MOBO due to that and SMPS.

Now I use Belkin and the UPS related problem is gone.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 14, 2010)

Belkin 4 pin @ Rs. 440 and economy series 6 pin @ Rs. 600. (prices include tax). Well priced I suppose.
Primeabgb lists the 6 pin one for Rs. 500, but shipping charge of Rs. 150 will make it 650 for me.


----------



## pegasus (Sep 14, 2010)

RaptorX said:


> A couple of weeks ago my old spike guard (generic) started making crackling sounds. Since I needed a replacement urgently I bought an MX one from a nearby shop instead of going to Lamington for a Belkin one. The Mx spike guard is working fine so far.
> 
> From what I've heard Belkin is the best. Mx is not a bad 2nd option.
> Surge Protector
> ...


I am not sure how to spot fakes.
 There was an old thread on TE or somewhere i think, by a very knowledgeable person.
Bt here is another discussion i could dig up for now>
 *www.techenclave.com/pc-peripherals/any-good-powerstrip-94502-2.html
The only way for me not to end up with a fake one now may be by buying  it from some reputed store and taking a cash memo for the same.
(Champion Rubber at Lamington Road used to be the authorised reseller for MX products since a very long time iirc)

Belkin products, especially the higher series look well-finished for sure.
Their gold and superior models supposedly provide warranty over any connected equipments upto a certain amount as per the series.
But not sure if they are the best per se.

APC too had some good surge protectors but pricing and availability here i am not sure of.

MX ones are just about ok for the price they sell at- though cable quality, switches etc could have been a better i feel.
At least they are not as bad as the 100-200 ones of various names.
They used to come with 6-months warranty iirc.
A 6-socket with indivdal switches had costed me roughly Rs.400/- a few years back and worked fine till i gave it away.
MX ones also have those 3 LEDs that indicate if the voltage from the source/socket is ok or not.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 14, 2010)

Is there any Belkin spike guard with 1 switch for 1 plug.

I dont need which has 6 plugs with 1 switch.. I am looking for 6 plugs which 6 switches so each device can be used only when required.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 14, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Is there any Belkin spike guard with 1 switch for 1 plug.
> 
> I dont need which has 6 plugs with 1 switch.. I am looking for 6 plugs which 6 switches so each device can be used only when required.



That's the reason I opted for a local brand. It is rugged in built & has a switch for each socket. Also the socket is the standard one found in India & so the plugs fit in tightly.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 14, 2010)

@Cool G5
Which brand was it ? IS it good & pls give price.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 14, 2010)

I also wanted each socket with a switch, but with local brands, it's hard to tell whether good or bad, better go with a trusted brand. I was shown one with for Rs. 225, but wanted to buy a good one after the last one showed the fireworks. So didn't buy it


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 15, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @Cool G5
> Which brand was it ? IS it good & pls give price.



Brand name is Om Sejnath. It has 4 sockets with individual switches & I bought it for Rs.250/- Been using it for 3 years for now with no problems at all.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 15, 2010)

@Cool Buddy
Let me know if you come across any standard brand, I am also looking for one.

@Cool G5
Thank you. I guess that brand is available only in Mumbai, Never heard of it


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 15, 2010)

Buy an MX spike guard...it comes with individual switches for both 4 & 6 socket variants....the mumbai price(lamington street) for a six socket individual switch spike guard is around Rs.500/-..i've been using one since the last 14 months & never had any problems woth it..


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 15, 2010)

MX spike guard website doesn't show anything in Kolkata, so it's belking for me.
@PraKs
I would have already bought belkin, but the shop that quoted lowest prices didn't have it in stock, asked me to come after 2 days. I'll buy tomorrow.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 15, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> Buy an MX spike guard...it comes with individual switches for both 4 & 6 socket variants....the mumbai price(lamington street) for a six socket individual switch spike guard is around Rs.500/-..i've been using one since the last 14 months & never had any problems woth it..



Even a friend of mine uses the 6 socket one for a year now. Its great & he is having no hassles. If you're good at bargaining then you can get it for lower price.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 15, 2010)

OH man, What a site they have.. Better then belkin too.

Mumbai based company but amazing products

Here are few spikes... 
MDR Electronics - MX Electronics - Home Theater Cables & Connectors - Computers & Laptop Accessories - Pro Audio / Studio Audio Cables & Connectors - Audio Video Components & Accessories - Fiber Optic Component & Accessories - Cable TV Component & Ac
MDR Electronics - MX Electronics - Home Theater Cables & Connectors - Computers & Laptop Accessories - Pro Audio / Studio Audio Cables & Connectors - Audio Video Components & Accessories - Fiber Optic Component & Accessories - Cable TV Component & Ac
MDR Electronics - MX Electronics - Home Theater Cables & Connectors - Computers & Laptop Accessories - Pro Audio / Studio Audio Cables & Connectors - Audio Video Components & Accessories - Fiber Optic Component & Accessories - Cable TV Component & Ac
MDR Electronics - MX Electronics - Home Theater Cables & Connectors - Computers & Laptop Accessories - Pro Audio / Studio Audio Cables & Connectors - Audio Video Components & Accessories - Fiber Optic Component & Accessories - Cable TV Component & Ac
MDR Electronics - MX Electronics - Home Theater Cables & Connectors - Computers & Laptop Accessories - Pro Audio / Studio Audio Cables & Connectors - Audio Video Components & Accessories - Fiber Optic Component & Accessories - Cable TV Component & Ac


Which one u have G5 ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2010)

PraKs said:


> OH man, What a site they have.. Better then belkin too.
> 
> Mumbai based company but amazing products
> 
> ...



My friend has one having 6 sockets alonwith 6 individual switches. Its not there in the links you have posted. Might be a duplicate one but its working great. It has green switches with orange LED's underneath them.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 16, 2010)

They have just so many.

Not able to select... Need 4-5 plugs with 4-5 switches.

Can you recommend some ?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 16, 2010)

this is the one i have- LINK

this also seems good- LINK


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> this is the one i have- LINK
> 
> this also seems good- LINK



This(1st link) was the one I was talking about.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 16, 2010)

Bought Belkin 4 pin for 495/-. Plugs fit in good, from thinnest speaker plugs to the fattest Monitor plugs, all fit in well. Feels well built too.

Here's a long story cut short:

Shop 1: I ask, he replies - belkin 4 pin for Rs. 475+tax. I leave
Shop 2: I ask, he replies - belkin 4 pin for Rs. 450+tax. I think, then I leave
Shop 3: I ask, he replies - belkin 4 pin for Rs. 425+tax. I ask for it but is out of stock. Asks me to come after 2 days

After 2 days:

Shop 3: I ask, he replies - belkin 4 pin for Rs. 425+tax, but is out of stock
Shop 2: I ask, he replies - belkin 4 pin for Rs. 450+tax. I ask for it, but is out of stock
Shop 1: I ask, he replies - belkin 4 pin for Rs. 475+tax. Finally I buy it for Rs. 495

I figured either its 500 bucks or its not for me. So bought it.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 16, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> this is the one i have- LINK
> 
> this also seems good- LINK



Can you please tell which is good ? Both looks good 

I am fine with 4 pin one.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 17, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Can you please tell which is good ? Both looks good
> 
> I am fine with 4 pin one.



i have only used the 1st one so can vouch for that...but i am not sure of the second one..you should ask sam.shab here....he can tell you better...BTW, if individual switches is not a necessity, you may go for belkin..after all it has a reputation..


----------



## PraKs (Sep 17, 2010)

individual switches are must.

NO use powering on Home theater when watching normal TV.. So Its required.

@sam.shab, give your inputs pls


----------



## acewin (Sep 19, 2010)

I am using a spike guard from some company named "WOW", IMO it is very good doesnt gets heated up much. It has separate fuse and on/off switch for each pin and has 5 pin, spent 350 bucks for it. Amps value for each fuse is 10A and plastic quality is good.

Belkin or APC or Cona(very popular electricals company) cost more but no individual fuse and switch, as praks said they are a must, you cannot go without them if you really want good spike guard.

@praks first one is better check the amps rating for the fuse used in second it is 6A which is low.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I will get MX spike guard in Kolkata ?
I need at least 4 sockets.
What gonna be the price ?


----------



## Techguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Belkin are the best... I have tried all other brands and they conk off fast.. I have been using Belkin for the past 4 years and it still works very well.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2012)

May be I should spend on an UPS rather on an expensive spike guard ?


----------



## Phenomenal (Nov 10, 2012)

BELKIN E-6 Way,i got one,its worth the price.Good stuff,go for it


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2012)

How much for that ?
I guess its Economic series.


----------

